# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Arlon 4570GTX Printable White Sign Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For creating signage with graphics that pop, Arlon white calendered sign vinyl 4570GTX is specifically designed for indoor/outdoor full-color decoration of signage, decals, window graphics, fleet markings and more. 

This 4-mil face stock is glossy and easy to install without an overlaminate. The adhesive is brown tinted and permanent for maximum durability.

It features X-Scape technology in the form of a bubble-free air-release liner that has air egress channels, which force air out during application. This prevents annoying air bubbles from forming, especially in larger or more complex graphics.

For outdoor usage, it can be combined with Arlon 3420 or 3220 overlaminate, which gives it up to five years of outdoor durability. It comes in widths of 30 inches, 54 inches, and 60 inches. 

Imprintables Warehouse is a full-service distributor of equipment and supplies to create a wide range of heat-applied graphics including digital cutters, printer/cutters, heat-applied materials, sign vinyl materials, and heat presses. For more information, contact the company at 800-347-0068 fax: 724-583-0426; e-mail: [email protected]; or visit Heat Transfer Vinyl, Digital Print Cut Media, Sign Making Materials - Imprintables Warehouse.


----------

